# Made some more enemies today...



## Joby Becker

IT finally happened...

Took dog for a walk today. 
Was walking down the street with the dog, minding my own business.
Turned a corner...walking, doing ob for tug, onleash with ecollar on.

From about 80 ft away a little poodle came running up out of the crowd of people...straight at us barking, came all the way up, and bit my dogs leg. As per usual I strung her up, and was yelling for the people to come get their dog...they took their sweet ass time (as they ALL do) I was really pissed off as usual.. So they finally got there dog and I start walking away, turned a corner...and then out of nowhere comes some TINY TINY toy Yorkie, from between too cars, charged into street and up to us. 

I did not have time to intervene and the dog snatched up the poor little dog. full mouth lifted it up and was shaking the piss out of it...

People come running, FROM THE SAME FUKKING YARD that the other dog just came from...Turns out they had 2 little dogs loose at the party.

SO I told the dog out, and hit her with some juice, and she spit it out, by then I had already screamed what fukking idiots these people are. 

Poor dog is laying on the ground screaming, they pick up the dog and carry it off, leaving behind a crowd of thugs to start shit with ME for calling them idiots...Things got pretty heated, turns out they did not like being called fukking idiots in front of their people.. I was glad I was able to move off without an incident between me the dog and them, dog did not fire up on any of the people even though we were arguing, which I was grateful for...I expressed concern for their dog... They "claim" their dog is fine, there was no blood, dog was so small, but I have to imagine some of those tiny bird bones on that dog are broken, she picked it up by the ribcage and swallowed it. He said HEY, I know my dog is like that, I don't blame you for it...Another dog pays the price for stupid people....

Moved on and had some OLD man tell me I should have better control of MY dog, I told him I did, and asked him if he thought I should be able to control everybody else's dog as well...he cursed at me in Spanish...

I think I will have to alter my route now...Just glad it was not the adult Neo Mastiff, which it turns out the same guy owns...I am sure he will "accidentally" let that bitch out next time he sees us walking....
](*,)](*,)


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Yup, I would avoid that whole area now, like the plague.

Damned idiots ....

AARRGGHH! ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I saw you on that episode of trailer park boys. 80 feet and you couldn't stop that mad speeding freight train of a toy poodle. 

Nice job. Soon you will get shot.


----------



## Joby Becker

cant really avoid the WHOLE area, it is right around the corner from our house, less than 100 yards away...

I will probably go over there tomorrow to try to smooth things over.

I drafted a letter to the "management", hopefully they will put out a notice about the LEASH LAWS.

This kind of thin happens at least 2 times a week. I have never allowed the dog to defend herself. I am just thankful that most everyone around here has chihuahuas, bichons, poodles, miniature pinschers and JRT's, and NOT pitbulls or rotties...

I am really glad my GF declined to go on the walk with us, she would have gotten my ass kicked for sure, with her big mouth. 



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I saw you on that episode of trailer park boys. 80 feet and you couldn't stop that mad speeding freight train of a toy poodle.
> 
> Nice job. Soon you will get shot.


the poodle was fine Jeff...I let that one chew on her leg...it was the 2nd dog..

I am sure it would have went a lot better if I just punted the toy poodle back into their yard LOL.....might have gotten shot for sure then....


----------



## Pete Stevens

You handled it just fine. Consider carrying a tennis raquet or cattle prod. Don't know if the little dogs could handle the juice from the prod but your not carrying a weapon, just a means of protecting you and your dog from dogs that are off lead.


----------



## Bob Scott

Wasp/hornet spray has a ton more distance then pepper spray and will stop a dog...or owner just as fast. No laws concerning the legality of carrying it either. :twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## catherine hardigan

You might try carrying pepper spray. They even have the BIG canisters (bear spray) that shoot like 30 feet.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Could you carry a clatter stick during your walks? I'd suspect you could make most nasty little ankle biters run with just the threatening noise of one and and yelling. My husband doesn't like running in our neighborhood anymore with my dog for the same exact reason. And you're right, it's always the smaller dogs... :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

Hell hath no fury like a poodle scorned...


----------



## Tyree Johnson

wow these guys want to shoot you for their lil dogs running loose? Wth is wrong with people


----------



## Thomas Jones

do you have a lot of enemies joby lol


----------



## Ben Thompson

Maybe you could walk with 2 or 3 other people and the dog for a couple of times. Strength in numbers.


----------



## Anna Kasho

I have never yet had one loose dog bite mine... Once I have had stupid owners turn loose a retriever mix when I was out training with 2 shepherds and 2 mals. The dumb dog immediately charged barking into the middle of my pack (acting like a typical dogpark a-hole), they all pounced and rolled him, I yelled at them to "leave it" and "down" which they did, and dumb dog fled back to his owners with not a scratch on him.

I carry mace, and an extra slip lead, and I dread the day I come across a loose dog who is serious and fights for real. So far there has not been one. Only one so far gave me that impression, a little pit, whose owners thankfully were not idiots, and had him under control. I forgot what lines they said he was, but apparently some demanding "game" breeding that was really hard to get. Neat, athletic, intense little dog.


----------



## Cassandra Lane

I carry a wooden dowel with me. 1 inch diameter. People where I live don't care about leash laws when their shepherds/beagles/labs are aggressive and have no recall... > : ( Not scared to whack some frothing at the mouth dog until its in pieces either.
One time *I* got yelled at because I wouldnt let an off leash dog approach my GSD. The dogs not friendly and I'm even less tolerant. Protect your own!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Joby said,


> This kind of thing happens at least 2 times a week.


 There may be a learning curve here. Not much of one, but, a learning curve. Maybe not. You may have the right of way in a cross walk, but, how many times you have to be run over in that cross walk before you learn not to step in front of cars still doing 30mph? When you have dogs capable of, and with the temperament of, inficting severe bodily injury, it is your responsibility to see to it that others around are protected from that dog.....even the stupid ones. That is my opinion.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Don Turnipseed said:


> Joby said,
> 
> 
> There may be a learning curve here. Not much of one, but, a learning curve. Maybe not. You may have the right of way in a cross walk, but, how many times you have to be run over in that cross walk before you learn not to step in front of cars still doing 30mph? When you have dogs capable of, and with the temperament of, inficting severe bodily injury, it is your responsibility to see to it that others around are protected from that dog.....even the stupid ones. That is my opinion.


It's true - however one likes it or not. We (humans) developed the various sizes of canines. Most small canines have the feeling they are great warriors. 

I've "hung up" my dogs many a time to avoid their biting a smaller invader!

However, let's face it, NO dog handling, out for walks, training, etc. can be perfect. It's up to us humans to see that it doesn't overboard.

We're talking about dogs here. Nobody, not even the best read, best trained, etc. handler, can envisage 100% what the outcome wil be when facing a strange dog.


----------



## Harry Keely

Hey shit happens and nature takes it course, you did nothing wrong Joby.


----------



## Ben Colbert

Don Turnipseed said:


> Joby said,
> 
> 
> There may be a learning curve here. Not much of one, but, a learning curve. Maybe not. You may have the right of way in a cross walk, but, how many times you have to be run over in that cross walk before you learn not to step in front of cars still doing 30mph? When you have dogs capable of, and with the temperament of, inficting severe bodily injury, it is your responsibility to see to it that others around are protected from that dog.....even the stupid ones. That is my opinion.



Whats the learning curve here Don? That he stops walking his dog. Probably not possible. That he muzzles his dog? I think we all know what happens then. Everyone accuses him of having a viscous and dangerous dog. Signs go up, there's a movement to get the dangerous dog ("It looks like a Pit Bull to me") banned. Obviously letting his dog (which he didn't do) bite poodles isn't the correct course of action but there's not a lot else he can do differently.

I used to live in Richmond, VA in an apt without a back yard. I had to walk my dog and he gets pissy with bigger dogs. You have no idea how many instances of people walking their Golden Retriever off leash. It sucks.

"Can you grab your dog?"

"It's ok, he's friendly"

"My dog isn't"

"It'll be ok, he likes dogs" 

"My dog really, really doesn't"

Dog gets about 2 feet away and my dog blows up. Suddenly I'm the bad guy.


----------



## Victor Noone

Out here on cape cod this happens every day. I use a small air horn...works perfect!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

If these encounters are happening "at least" two times a week then something is wrong here. If all the dogs coming after his dog while walking were mastiffs and pits, he would find another place to walk his dog. Is joby within his rights? Yes he is. At some point, I would think it a bit of discretion might over ride being in the right. As I said It is my opinion. Of course, if Joby ended up in court over one of these instances, I seriously doubt he should tell them this happens at least two times a week unless he wants to lose the case. While the owners of the little dogs were obviously irresponsible, in my mind, owning dogs of a certain nature requires a responsibility that goes past who is right or wrong. I am extremely carefull with my own dogs for that very reason.


----------



## Joby Becker

Thomas Jones said:


> do you have a lot of enemies joby lol


nah not really...I was speculating I suppose.....I talked it out with the guy today...went over and knocked on his door. Things were heated yesterday, because I was really pissed off about the whole thing. 

Most of the conflict was that they didn't like the way I was talking to them. He said he actually understood my anger, because he gets the same thing when he walks his Neo. He just doesn't get mad about it, LOL. 

He said the dog is fine, I still have my doubts, but it isn't for me to worry about I guess...my dog does not have the strongest grip in the world, but I surely wouldnt want to take a bite around my body from her, if I only weighed 3 lbs.

I take that route becuase it gets me into the "real" neighborhood in a matter of minutes. But that is where this incident happened in the "real" house part of the city, which is not really any better than the parts with the manufactured houses. 

I called the police and asked what my options are, they said the cattle prod was not a good idea. And said pepper spray is OK, but might cause more conflict with the owners...of course they say "just call us", which is not the best idea either, because whatever happens will be over by the time they get there, but at least they can talk to the owners of the loose dogs.

This city is 75% trailers, over a large area, layed out like a regular neighborhood, with real houses lining the main roads, and interspersed all over. It is a weird place for sure. It is not a great place to live, that is for sure, but it is far from a "trailer" park, as most people view it.
I found another route to take that may have less loose dogs, hopefully.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

What about taking a short car ride around the area and scout out a rural hiking area or is that even possible? Or farmland with dirt roads where you can take the dogs and let them run and hike unmolested? 

Not saying you should have to do this, but I know when I'm spending time with my dogs, I don't want it to be stressful and have to be on guard or correct my dogs for others' stupidity. No one has fun including the dogs pick up on all the stress as well.

I'm glad I live in the boonies where I just open my gate and cross a road and we are in wilderness habitat area.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Joby Becker said:


> I am sure it would have went a lot better if I just punted the toy poodle back into their yard LOL.....might have gotten shot for sure then....


 
Probably what I would have done. If I have time and see it coming, I do my best to detour the dog coming at my dog. Why should my dog behave and still take a pot shot from one that doesn't, not fair at all. I don't get much soccer pratice these days, accept for loose dogs.


----------



## Joby Becker

Debbie Skinner said:


> What about taking a short car ride around the area and scout out a rural hiking area or is that even possible? Or farmland with dirt roads where you can take the dogs and let them run and hike unmolested?
> 
> Not saying you should have to do this, but I know when I'm spending time with my dogs, I don't want it to be stressful and have to be on guard or correct my dogs for others' stupidity. No one has fun including the dogs pick up on all the stress as well.
> 
> I'm glad I live in the boonies where I just open my gate and cross a road and we are in wilderness habitat area.


yeah...it sucks...either way, the short drive is a field of very stiff stickly plants, or a park that is infused with soccer players now and also loose dogs. Blows having loading up to just go for a short walk LOL. or to play a little ball.


----------



## Joby Becker

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Probably what I would have done. If I have time and see it coming, I do my best to detour the dog coming at my dog. Why should my dog behave and still take a pot shot from one that doesn't, not fair at all. I don't get much soccer pratice these days, accept for loose dogs.


If the people are there, I usually try to get them away without hurting them, while stringing my dog up...I really do like dogs LOL...she has been bitten a bunch of times on her legs already, including yesterday, by the dog that she did NOT get ahold of. I am not really worried about a 3-15 pounder...

IF it was a bigger dog, I will do what I can, or let her defend herself while also joining in...

luckily it has been anklebiters thus far, the hispanic population here loves the anklebiters. The problem is the culture of loose dogs with the hispanics, I doubt it would go over well if I started kicking all their little dogs...

we are going to the office today to hopefully have them put a notice out about leash laws and recommendation of tie outs for the small dogs, as opposed to just letting them out.

I am used to having the biggest toughest dogs, used to have presas, had all the same problems, I just can't see letting one of my dogs injuring or killing another dog, even if I am in the right, with an anklebiter.. This is a dutchie, not a presa LOL. so like I said if the dog is bigger, or a fighter, the stakes are higher for sure.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Joby Becker said:


> yeah...it sucks...either way, the short drive is a field of very stiff stickly plants, or a park that is infused with soccer players now and also loose dogs. Blows having loading up to just go for a short walk LOL. or to play a little ball.


I drive a minimum of 25 minutes to shop or fill up my vehicle. No such thing as pizza delivery here. And no, cable or dsl. We are forced to pay for satelite. You probably have these things closer and easier. 45 minutes to take the dogs to a lake for swimming. But, 10 seconds to go for a hike. Guess it's a constant trade-off.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Joby Becker said:


> If the people are there, I usually try to get them away without hurting them, while stringing my dog up...I really do like dogs LOL...she has been bitten a bunch of times on her legs already, including yesterday, by the dog that she did NOT get ahold of. I am not really worried about a 3-15 pounder...
> 
> IF it was a bigger dog, I will do what I can, or let her defend herself while also joining in...
> 
> luckily it has been anklebiters thus far, the hispanic population here loves the anklebiters. The problem is the culture of loose dogs with the hispanics, I doubt it would go over well if I started kicking all their little dogs...
> 
> we are going to the office today to hopefully have them put a notice out about leash laws and recommendation of tie outs for the small dogs, as opposed to just letting them out.
> 
> I am used to having the biggest toughest dogs, used to have presas, had all the same problems, I just can't see letting one of my dogs injuring or killing another dog, even if I am in the right, with an anklebiter.. This is a dutchie, not a presa LOL. so like I said if the dog is bigger, or a fighter, the stakes are higher for sure.


 
My dog is not dog agressive at all, so I don't have to string him up, I just sit or down stay him and go after the offending mutt myself. If the bastard shows teeth or growls at me, I start swinging arms and legs. My dog has been bit a few times too by little nervebag ass biters coming from behind. Really sucks when you get bitched out for having the bigger dog, even when your the one with control and their idiot mutt has a death wish. I'm going to start inserting my foot in the owners asses instead of the dogs. :twisted:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

If you're not able to punt those little dogs that are harassing you..or even just keep it to yourself..**** me :-\"

I just don't understand.


----------



## Mo Earle

Hey Joby- I hate that we have to deal with the idiots and they think our dogs are the "bad" dogs....how about a blank gun?- if your dog is used to it- when the other dog comes by you guys- shoot off the blank gun- hopefully the bullying dog will go running off with tail between legs - and owner will come running and have palpitations, thinking you shot their dog...:twisted:maybe they will keep it in their yard or on leash next time.....because they will think you a bit crazy...


----------



## Jennifer Michelson

I can empathize, I am still pissed off about a loose dog encounter from a few days ago in a park. Some lady with 3 off leash dogs allowed them to rush me and my young dog. I didnt see or hear them coming (she was out of sight). The first one comes rushing up and I see it has something on its face--a soft muzzle, I look up to figure out where she came from and see a shepherd rushing up, also with a muzzle. Lady yells 'they're friendly". I'm thinking- 'friendly with muzzles on??' and trying to keep Remus away from the first one, who then attacks him. Glad the friendly dog had a muzzle on--cause she meant it. I used my mean mommy voice and pushed with my foot and they moved off as the 3rd one runs up (friendly too I am sure). I am ready to start kicking dogs as the owner gets up and tells me how nice they are and how ancient the 3rd one was--I guess she saw I was going to kick that one too if it got too close.

Honestly--I have had it with uncontrolled off leash dogs. And I dont give a damn if your damned dog is friendly- I dont want it near my dog. And everyone thinks their dogs are friendly. Even when they are barking and snarling....I have been much less nice and more aggressive in defending my dog. If a mean 'git' or body block doesnt work, I am not adverse to start using my feet.

I am not getting the attitude of most pet dog owners--that their dogs are great and we should all be communing together...


----------



## Tabatha Farnel

Mo Earle said:


> Hey Joby- I hate that we have to deal with the idiots and they think our dogs are the "bad" dogs....how about a blank gun?- if your dog is used to it- when the other dog comes by you guys- shoot off the blank gun- hopefully the bullying dog will go running off with tail between legs - and owner will come running and have palpitations, thinking you shot their dog...:twisted:maybe they will keep it in their yard or on leash next time.....because they will think you a bit crazy...


Hahaha! If I lived somewhere where that were legal I would totally do that. I recently had to kick the crap out of a loose bulldog that wouldn't leave my dog alone, but it's not enjoyable.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Mo Earle said:


> Hey Joby- I hate that we have to deal with the idiots and they think our dogs are the "bad" dogs....how about a blank gun?- if your dog is used to it- when the other dog comes by you guys- shoot off the blank gun- hopefully the bullying dog will go running off with tail between legs - and owner will come running and have palpitations, thinking you shot their dog...:twisted:maybe they will keep it in their yard or on leash next time.....because they will think you a bit crazy...


Blank guns are OK unless the other dog owner thinks it's real and happens to have a real gun of his own :-(


----------



## tracey schneider

I hate loose dogs, why should we be held captive because of an irresponsible owner... someone mentioned sprays... is it legal to spray s dog or can that cross the line of cruelty.... what are the rights for us on leash?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Debbie Skinner said:


> Not saying you should have to do this, but I know when I'm spending time with my dogs, I don't want it to be stressful and have to be on guard or correct my dogs for others' stupidity. No one has fun including the dogs pick up on all the stress as well.


Exactly, unfortunately for some common sense is not a virtue.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

a "rights" argument is irrelevant it is a survival argument.


----------



## Joby Becker

Michelle Kehoe said:


> My dog is not dog agressive at all, so I don't have to string him up, I just sit or down stay him and go after the offending mutt myself. If the bastard shows teeth or growls at me, I start swinging arms and legs. My dog has been bit a few times too by little nervebag ass biters coming from behind. Really sucks when you get bitched out for having the bigger dog, even when your the one with control and their idiot mutt has a death wish. I'm going to start inserting my foot in the owners asses instead of the dogs. :twisted:


yeah well...

Ok with most bigger dogs, males especially...but the dog has been bitten at least 6-7 times already from various little loose dogs...I can down her in a group setting...of normal under control dogs, and walk her without incident in close proximity, but loose little dogs charging I wouldnt chance it...she aint gonna lay down while she is getting bitten, that much I know...something to work on though I guess, since she is noticing them all now...

worst case scenario is some person decides to get into it with the dog. she is very much under control as far as people go, laid down in the middle of the crowd while we were all arguing...but I doubt she would tolerate someone kicking her. if that happened it would be a real mess...

as far as firing off a blank gun in the neighborhood, that would be a real dumb idea...I am sure everyone around here has real guns...bare minimum the cops would be called, worst case, I get shot or arrested..LOL

went to the police today to get advice, they said they dont recommend kicking any dogs, and said they do not recommend a cattle prod, or pepper spray either...they said call animal control for advice...animal control said they can do something if they see the dogs off the property... (AC is over 30 min away, with a response time of 2-4 hours)..

Police said I can call them if something goes down...but I am trying not to get my dog on the radar either....never know what can happen when A/C and the police get involved in dog matters...

The people at the office here are going to send out a letter to everyone reminding them of the leash laws, and recommend tying out little dogs.
doubt it will help, but it is something...and the lady really hates the little dogs which is a good thing I guess.

I went out today on the new route....passed one guy with a pitbull, he was doing OB onleash and his dog was fine...a few dogs tied out...but none loose...

I will probably start going after them, fukk it. My mindset has been to protect the loose dogs, like I said I like dogs, and it is not really their fault...and for some stupid reason I still feel really bad about what happened....but it is really ridiculous...

too bad the only other white guy in our neighborhood just got shot and killed by the cops a coupla months ago for taking his wife hostage with a shotgun, go figure....

The mexicans here are probably at least 90% illegals, very few even speak english on my street if they are over 30, and are mostly really nice people, the older ones at least.. too bad their culture involves a bunch of loose anklebiters frolicking with no control or containment... 

I guess they arent gonna call the police either, so I'll start kicking away...I thought maybe an air horn can, or silly string even..but that is kinda ridiculous too...

we went and looked at a foreclosure for sale today but the only thing you can touch around here for under 100 grand (our price range) is a vacant lot or a condo...and my GF kids are still in school and she wants to keep them in the same district...


----------



## Kellie Wolverton

what about a paint ball gun? you could scare the ankle biters and mark them at the same time\\/ Maybe when their little furbies are covered in paint they will decide to keep them home...LOL


----------



## tracey schneider

Peter Cavallaro said:


> a "rights" argument is irrelevant it is a survival argument.


Survival for the other dog? I'm not worried about my dog other than typical breed prejudice and what the after effect may be. I want to make sure the other dog doesn't get close enough for an incident. 5lb dog or 85 lb dog. Can't really call it survival from a five pounder though. Lol


----------



## Joby Becker

Kellie Wolverton said:


> what about a paint ball gun? you could scare the ankle biters and mark them at the same time\\/ Maybe when their little furbies are covered in paint they will decide to keep them home...LOL


something tells me it is a quick trip to jail to shoot someones dog with a paintball gun. plus they are not to portable...although I would like to just shoot the people involved with one...  (we do have paintball guns here, and airsoft guns...HMMMMM) 

I can see me trying to do ob with a tug/ball, a leash, an Ecollar remote AND a paintball gun...I'd probably get bit by my own dog...LOL...


----------



## Kellie Wolverton

Joby Becker said:


> something tells me it is a quick trip to jail to shoot someones dog with a paintball gun. plus they are not to portable...although I would like to just shoot the people involved with one...  (we do have paintball guns here, and airsoft guns...HMMMMM)
> 
> I can see me trying to do ob with a tug/ball, a leash, an Ecollar remote AND a paintball gun...I'd probably get bit by my own dog...LOL...


lol....would be fun to watch you juggle all of that and fight off a pack of yorkiechipoos ;-)

Don't forget to video it all so we all can see it...rotfl


----------



## Ryan Venables

Joby,

Tough situation, and please don't start carrying any kind of "weapon." If you're not familiar with your penal code, I recommend looking up if there is a charge for carrying a weapon. In Canada, if you're carrying something that "could" be used as a weapon as a matter of defense, then guess what, you can be charged with weapons dangerous. So no guns, imitation guns, blanks, PB guns, pepper/oc/cs/bear spray, tasers/cattle prods...etc. If it looks like and smells like a weapon you may open yourself up to huge criminal at a minimum as well as civil liability.

I would highly recommend you document this incident on your computer, how it happened, the steps since... because you COULD be served a couple years from now by these people who are now seeking damages because your property (this is what dogs are considered udner the law) damaged their property. What you could carry is a "chuckit" nice long and hard plastic with a rounded end which is good for a good whack it need be. Also looks like you're just carrying a dog toy in any regular situation.

I feel for your plight. Luckily, my female is fairly neutral concerning other dogs, UNLESS they try to steal her chuckit ball. She bit a Tervuren last year, despite me telling the other owners that she's not friendly and please leash up your dog around mine... Our most recent was an old lady in the park with some Maltese looking dog. We had just got our new Mal puppy, and I was running our 3 yr female Mal, so I called her and put her to a down, and just looked at this lady as she let her dog wander around. When it became apparent that she was going to let her dog "greet" mine, I told her that I do not allow my dogs to socialize with others, so if she could kindly just keep going and keep her dog away from mine. She proceeded to argue about how canines are social animals, balh blah blah. 
I told her that mine are not friendly and they are working dogs, they've been socialized and they interact with each other only. Still not getting the hint, and with my female looking at me with the "can we get back to chasing the ball" look... I just resorted to telling her that they are personal protection trained, they are not friendly, and may bite your dog... her parting comment was "well you shouldn't have dangerous dogs off leash in the park".... unreal.

Or there was the lady who tried to give my dog ice cream a couple years back without even looking at me... Common dogs eat ice cream all the time, right?

Because we have all taken the conscious step for either work, trialling, or our own enjoyment (or the dogs), to give them enhanced training, we will always have the better trained dog. For the most part, nobody will have the expectations we do, so there is a certain level of expectation for us... but in the end, you're dammed if you do and dammed if you don't.

Good luck (stay safe <-- that seems appropriate) and keep your girl safe.


----------



## Joby Becker

Don Turnipseed said:


> Joby said,
> 
> 
> There may be a learning curve here. Not much of one, but, a learning curve. Maybe not. You may have the right of way in a cross walk, but, how many times you have to be run over in that cross walk before you learn not to step in front of cars still doing 30mph? When you have dogs capable of, and with the temperament of, inficting severe bodily injury, it is your responsibility to see to it that others around are protected from that dog.....even the stupid ones. That is my opinion.


I agree 100% Don...Dog has not so much as growled at a person, the stupid people are protected..it is not my responsibility to protect loose dogs that bite my dog, which I still have tried my best to do.



Pete Stevens said:


> You handled it just fine. Consider carrying a tennis raquet or cattle prod. Don't know if the little dogs could handle the juice from the prod but your not carrying a weapon, just a means of protecting you and your dog from dogs that are off lead.


The tennis racquet is a good idea, the prod...eh...

I know where every large dog is...there are 2 sizes here..a couple of pits and bulldogs which are always under great control by their owners luckily. A Neo which is owned by the same guy that owns the dog that my dog scooped up, Neo has come into the street a couple times but he called the dog back, and I talked to the guy today, I "think" he is NOT gonna send that Neo out after us (I hope)I can avoid his area totally now, a lame nervy gsd a few blocks away that I have brought back to the people 3 times cause it was wandering in a busy street (rich people, big house, Indians, still idiots) Told them next time I see it loose I am taking it to AC, and that is it for bigger dogs as far as I know, then there are about 50 anklebiters in various stages of containment..LOL



Bob Scott said:


> Wasp/hornet spray has a ton more distance then pepper spray and will stop a dog...or owner just as fast. No laws concerning the legality of carrying it either. :twisted::twisted::twisted:


good idea...almost perfect....permanent damage?



Don Turnipseed said:


> If these encounters are happening "at least" two times a week then something is wrong here. If all the dogs coming after his dog while walking were mastiffs and pits, he would find another place to walk his dog. Is joby within his rights? Yes he is. At some point, I would think it a bit of discretion might over ride being in the right. As I said It is my opinion. Of course, if Joby ended up in court over one of these instances, I seriously doubt he should tell them this happens at least two times a week unless he wants to lose the case. While the owners of the little dogs were obviously irresponsible, in my mind, owning dogs of a certain nature requires a responsibility that goes past who is right or wrong. I am extremely carefull with my own dogs for that very reason.


Again I agree, This is the first time the dog actually got a hold of one..I did feel terrible if that helps...

Not sure what the "rights vs. survival thing" peter was talking about is. These dogs are pretty much all 3-20 lbs that I have issues with...I am 100 times more concerned about the loose dogs than mine aside from 1 or 2 that I can avoid.

I have changed routes a bunch of times...trying one more...

I have walked the dog in muzzle plenty, not becuase I have to, just to add the muzzle as normal equipment, and make sure she doesnt think she gets to fight someone in it...not gonna do it in this heat, but Ben is right, people probably think the dog is vicious when they see that...

all in all just venting...I have been through this with a bunch of other dogs in the past...but then it was standard poodles, pitbulls, labs, rotties, and GSD's attacking us, that was a different thing altogether...different dogs in the "hood"...I finally decided on walking my dogs only late at night..this is quiet area of mostly hispanics, who love thier anklebiters.

clatter stick is out LOL...(I have been doing a good deal of bite work myself) maybe they could gang up on me (my dog AND the loose dogs)

Have gotten good ideas here...I like the stick (can use it for OB too), tennis racquet is great idea to think about, pepper spray or wasp spray is a good one too. air horn maybe....cattle prod I'd rather not..although I am sure it would work on ALL of the loose dogs I have seen...

offensive is now the mindset with repeat offenders while walking.....the bike is better, just cant do OB LOL...she pretty much still ignores them while we are riding, and I just speed up if I see one coming...

an umbrella might work too, just thought of that...one that is small and pops out...

truth is this time nothing was gonna work, I did not see the dog until it was in her mouth...I still don't believe the dog is fine, I just can't see it, it was soooo tiny...couldn't have been more than 3-4 lbs..I use tugs bigger around than that dog was...he said it was fine though...

like I said...just venting..thanks for the ideas...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

The crank off the front of your trailer would work well. You could say that you have gotten lost, and finally found your crank if the police show up to one of your mad poodle debacles.


----------



## Joby Becker

Ryan Venables said:


> Joby,
> 
> Tough situation, and please don't start carrying any kind of "weapon." If you're not familiar with your penal code, I recommend looking up if there is a charge for carrying a weapon. In Canada, if you're carrying something that "could" be used as a weapon as a matter of defense, then guess what, you can be charged with weapons dangerous. So no guns, imitation guns, blanks, PB guns, pepper/oc/cs/bear spray, tasers/cattle prods...etc. If it looks like and smells like a weapon you may open yourself up to huge criminal at a minimum as well as civil liability.
> 
> I would highly recommend you document this incident on your computer, how it happened, the steps since... because you COULD be served a couple years from now by these people who are now seeking damages because your property (this is what dogs are considered udner the law) damaged their property. What you could carry is a "chuckit" nice long and hard plastic with a rounded end which is good for a good whack it need be. Also looks like you're just carrying a dog toy in any regular situation.
> 
> I feel for your plight. Luckily, my female is fairly neutral concerning other dogs, UNLESS they try to steal her chuckit ball. She bit a Tervuren last year, despite me telling the other owners that she's not friendly and please leash up your dog around mine... Our most recent was an old lady in the park with some Maltese looking dog. We had just got our new Mal puppy, and I was running our 3 yr female Mal, so I called her and put her to a down, and just looked at this lady as she let her dog wander around. When it became apparent that she was going to let her dog "greet" mine, I told her that I do not allow my dogs to socialize with others, so if she could kindly just keep going and keep her dog away from mine. She proceeded to argue about how canines are social animals, balh blah blah.
> I told her that mine are not friendly and they are working dogs, they've been socialized and they interact with each other only. Still not getting the hint, and with my female looking at me with the "can we get back to chasing the ball" look... I just resorted to telling her that they are personal protection trained, they are not friendly, and may bite your dog... her parting comment was "well you shouldn't have dangerous dogs off leash in the park".... unreal.
> 
> Or there was the lady who tried to give my dog ice cream a couple years back without even looking at me... Common dogs eat ice cream all the time, right?
> 
> Because we have all taken the conscious step for either work, trialling, or our own enjoyment (or the dogs), to give them enhanced training, we will always have the better trained dog. For the most part, nobody will have the expectations we do, so there is a certain level of expectation for us... but in the end, you're dammed if you do and dammed if you don't.
> 
> Good luck (stay safe <-- that seems appropriate) and keep your girl safe.


yeah my thinking too...I did report it to the police today, while asking for advice...in case the "story" gets skewed by the guy and his pals...chuck it would just make her nuts...cause we are ONLEASH lol...I think a small umbrella or "OB" stick is feasible...I am thinking a "weapon" is just asking for trouble, either from the police, or the owners of the dogs...

I am not 100% innocent here...I have been the idiot a few times myself...

"My" first dog was a toy poodle, she "attacked" a 120 lb. Rottweiler once, through a 1st floor "balcony"railing at my first apartment, when I was 19...LOL...never had a leash on that little dog...went in, bit his leg, and jumped back out..glad he didnt come over the railing...she also jumped out of the car window once in the middle of a busy intersection, while I was waiting to make a left turn, luckily she jumped back in when I opened the door...lived to be 15, died of natural causes....

again just venting...


----------



## Kellie Wolverton

All joking aside, maybe one of the kids could go with you and video the scene. Then you would have certain proof of how you handled the situation and tried to protect all of the animals involved. Maybe you could even educate your neighbors about dog behavior when they watch it and you point out the dangerous behaviors of their dogs. 

But the way Murphy's Law works they wont bother you when you have the help to video


----------



## Ben Thompson

Ryan Venables said:


> Joby,
> 
> Tough situation, and please don't start carrying any kind of "weapon." If you're not familiar with your penal code, I recommend looking up if there is a charge for carrying a weapon. In Canada, if you're carrying something that "could" be used as a weapon as a matter of defense, then guess what, you can be charged with weapons dangerous. So no guns, imitation guns, blanks, PB guns, pepper/oc/cs/bear spray, tasers/cattle prods...etc. If it looks like and smells like a weapon you may open yourself up to huge criminal at a minimum as well as civil liability.
> 
> I would highly recommend you document this incident on your computer, how it happened, the steps since... because you COULD be served a couple years from now by these people who are now seeking damages because your property (this is what dogs are considered udner the law) damaged their property. What you could carry is a "chuckit" nice long and hard plastic with a rounded end which is good for a good whack it need be. Also looks like you're just carrying a dog toy in any regular situation.
> 
> I feel for your plight. Luckily, my female is fairly neutral concerning other dogs, UNLESS they try to steal her chuckit ball. She bit a Tervuren last year, despite me telling the other owners that she's not friendly and please leash up your dog around mine... Our most recent was an old lady in the park with some Maltese looking dog. We had just got our new Mal puppy, and I was running our 3 yr female Mal, so I called her and put her to a down, and just looked at this lady as she let her dog wander around. When it became apparent that she was going to let her dog "greet" mine, I told her that I do not allow my dogs to socialize with others, so if she could kindly just keep going and keep her dog away from mine. She proceeded to argue about how canines are social animals, balh blah blah.
> I told her that mine are not friendly and they are working dogs, they've been socialized and they interact with each other only. Still not getting the hint, and with my female looking at me with the "can we get back to chasing the ball" look... I just resorted to telling her that they are personal protection trained, they are not friendly, and may bite your dog... her parting comment was "well you shouldn't have dangerous dogs off leash in the park".... unreal.
> 
> Or there was the lady who tried to give my dog ice cream a couple years back without even looking at me... Common dogs eat ice cream all the time, right?
> 
> Because we have all taken the conscious step for either work, trialling, or our own enjoyment (or the dogs), to give them enhanced training, we will always have the better trained dog. For the most part, nobody will have the expectations we do, so there is a certain level of expectation for us... but in the end, you're dammed if you do and dammed if you don't.
> 
> Good luck (stay safe <-- that seems appropriate) and keep your girl safe.


 
My best friend lives in Ontario he told me you can't even legally defend yourself in a fight in Toronto. Crazy ain't it?


----------



## Anna Kasho

One of my pup owners says a walking stick works great - and hopefully is not seen as a weapon by the authorities. He's living in a similar area (plenty of loose anklebiters) and blocking one with a walking stick is pretty effective. He walks with a slight limp anyway... 

A muzzle does change people's perception. When I put one on Beau, people suddenly acted as if he was Hannibal Lechter, LOL. It did help discourage stupid people from trying to pet him or let their leashed doggie come meet and greet mine. Probably not that great with loose dogs, other than keeping your dog from biting one.


----------



## Tabatha Farnel

Ben Thompson said:


> My best friend lives in Ontario he told me you can't even legally defend yourself in a fight in Toronto. Crazy ain't it?


It's quite ridiculous. I live in ON and I do carry pepper spray. I'm a small female that walks my dogs at 2 am. I would rather be charged with using a weapon than be a victim.


----------



## Ricardo Ashton

I do not allow a$$holes the option of having their barking rats attack me or my property in the street. You own a small/toy breed and you want to keep it safe? Keep it in your yard, or in a crate, or on a leash. Those are your options, cuz if ANY animal attacks or damages me or my property in public without provocation, it doesn't get the option of returning to its property. It dies on the spot. I don't give a furry rat's ass if the owner is PO'd. He/she can be as mad as he feels to be. As long as they are aware that their property is their proerty, and the street & sidewalk belong to EVERYONE & NO ONE. And if they don't want to understand that, and act just like their pet, if they ask right,they can get the same treatment.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Joby, I am not busting your chops because of my opinion. I used to take the dogs in public when wanted because it was my right. I have had dog encounters and it cause me more grief than I wanted. Having limited resource and puting what I had back into the dogs and 3 divorces, I couldn't afford lawyers and such. I went to a park one time with one of the dogs. Unfortuneatly, he was unleashed. The dog was 64 lb hunting weight and here came a 100+ lb rottie full bore. My dog perceived it as show time and procceded to take the rottie apart. rottie wasn't willing to stand there and take it either. He headed back from whence he came. A huge bar-b-que with lots of people. Had he stood his ground I could have walked over and got my dog, but, he had to run Ky-ieying the whole way. I was running as fast as I could to retrieve my dog. A good altercation ensued, but I had the dog on a leash by then so no one got physical. Most other incidents were while on leash, etc, but, after the incednt at my gate, on my property, with Higgins and the killer dobe, I decided discretion was the better part of valor. I never take my dogs out of the truck if they go anywhere with me. As a matter of fact, BlackJack was the first dog to go places with me in many years, I even took him to the rec center to try that Koehler, but, he was always on a leash. Even then people were sitting in their cars waiting for me to finish so the could take their dogs in. Life is just to short.


----------



## Mo Earle

Kellie, I love your paintball gun idea...I would use it.


----------



## Joby Becker

Mo Earle said:


> Kellie, I love your paintball gun idea...I would use it.


here in suburbia, I would make the evening news most likely....

"Man shoots dogs with paintball gun" 

and would have all the animal rights people protesting my bail.... lol


----------



## Chris Jones II

Ricardo Ashton said:


> I do not allow a$$holes the option of having their barking rats attack me or my property in the street. You own a small/toy breed and you want to keep it safe? Keep it in your yard, or in a crate, or on a leash. Those are your options, cuz if ANY animal attacks or damages me or my property in public without provocation, it doesn't get the option of returning to its property. It dies on the spot. I don't give a furry rat's ass if the owner is PO'd. He/she can be as mad as he feels to be. As long as they are aware that their property is their proerty, and the street & sidewalk belong to EVERYONE & NO ONE. And if they don't want to understand that, and act just like their pet, if they ask right,they can get the same treatment.


Those are some big words. Are you a cop? even if you are the cops, it's incredibly stupid to post shit like this online with your real name.


----------



## Joby Becker

Chris Jones II said:


> Those are some big words. Are you a cop? even if you are the cops, it's incredibly stupid to post shit like this online with your real name.


assuming that is the REAL name...

never saw an introduction post for Ricardo Ashton... 

there is a Ricardo Ashton on PDB that breeds Rottweilers and is located on the Island of Trinidad.. I doubt this is the same person though...


----------



## Ryan Venables

Ben Thompson said:


> My best friend lives in Ontario he told me you can't even legally defend yourself in a fight in Toronto. Crazy ain't it?


Well, yes you can... Self defence is a recognised defence in a criminal setting, but you cannot take it beyond the defence and switch it to am offensive attack... That's where charges usually come into play


----------



## Ryan Venables

Tabatha Farnel said:


> It's quite ridiculous. I live in ON and I do carry pepper spray. I'm a small female that walks my dogs at 2 am. I would rather be charged with using a weapon than be a victim.


Every time you carry pepper or bear spray.. You open yourself up to charges of carry a concealed weapon or weapons dangerous... Pepper spray is a prohibited weapon in Canada


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

as an example of rights V survival, last weekend we had a angry protest of women in the city having a "take the streets back" march. they all dressed like cheap hookers and marched through the main streets banging drums and chanting to make the point that it is their right to walk down the street n look sexy without being harrassed or assaulted.

noone argues with their rights but in the real world their rights get routinely viloated on a daily basis somewhere in the country/city with extreme violent consequences too often.

rights usually have to take it in the butt when up against reality. do we all wish that wasn't the case - hell yeah, would you put yours at risk cause it is your right to do so - not me.

in J's case he said he was outnumbered by thugs in a bad neighbourhood - dude your a fool if you go back there. those thugs might just have a yard full of pits waiting for your dog next time around and a welcome committee just for you. may easily not too but your description indicates the former scenario, why take the risk - what would you gain against what u might lose.

i now have a dog aggressive dog due to this crap but i would never walk her where i could get overwhelmed by the human factor ie surrounded by thugs in a bad area. i will drive a whole extra minute and walk where i know i can control the situation.

as far as hanging my dog if it got attacked, would never do that either - i would let it go n let the attacker gets whats comin to it.

if the neighbourhood is as bad as i interpretted from your OP - don't go back there or if u are stupid enough to, leave yr dog behind n go be the big man yourself.

just remember what i said about rights will always take it in the butt versus reality.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Ryan Venables said:


> Every time you carry pepper or bear spray.. You open yourself up to charges of carry a concealed weapon or weapons dangerous... Pepper spray is a prohibited weapon in Canada


You can have your pockets full of wasp spray though, more effective with better range and legal.

Problem with that is like everything else, if you can't use it effectively someone's gonna take it from you and make you wish you never had it to begin with.


----------



## Joby Becker

Peter Cavallaro said:


> as an example of rights V survival, last weekend we had a angry protest of women in the city having a "take the streets back" march. they all dressed like cheap hookers and marched through the main streets banging drums and chanting to make the point that it is their right to walk down the street n look sexy without being harrassed or assaulted.
> 
> noone argues with their rights but in the real world their rights get routinely viloated on a daily basis somewhere in the country/city with extreme violent consequences too often.
> 
> rights usually have to take it in the butt when up against reality. do we all wish that wasn't the case - hell yeah, would you put yours at risk cause it is your right to do so - not me.
> 
> in J's case he said he was outnumbered by thugs in a bad neighbourhood - dude your a fool if you go back there. those thugs might just have a yard full of pits waiting for your dog next time around and a welcome committee just for you. may easily not too but your description indicates the former scenario, why take the risk - what would you gain against what u might lose.
> 
> i now have a dog aggressive dog due to this crap but i would never walk her where i could get overwhelmed by the human factor ie surrounded by thugs in a bad area. i will drive a whole extra minute and walk where i know i can control the situation.
> 
> as far as hanging my dog if it got attacked, would never do that either - i would let it go n let the attacker gets whats comin to it.
> 
> if the neighbourhood is as bad as i interpretted from your OP - don't go back there or if u are stupid enough to, leave yr dog behind n go be the big man yourself.
> 
> just remember what i said about rights will always take it in the butt versus reality.


ummm I get your point.. It is my right to walk without being harassed by little dogs but the rest of it not really applicable...

never said it was a bad neighborhood. I said most people have guns I am sure, me included...I live here, so it is impossible NOT to go back there, the house is less than 100 yards away around a corner...

It is not a bad neighborhood realistically, I have lived in much much worse, without major incidents.

This is a mostly illegal hispanic neighborhood, with families. 

There are only a few houses owned by groups of young men, thug types, this happened in front of one of them.

I already have gone over and spoke to the dude, who takes all the blame for the dog thing. 

The main problem with the people, was MY big mouth, due to anger, I called them stupid fukking idiots....which was not well taken...and they let me know that immediately..I did not have my thinking cap on and was pissed off...

there is no yards full of pits around here, there a few pitbulls that are under great control by their owners... I know where most all of the dogs are around here, the guy does own a Neo that I am sure would munch my dog pretty well, like I said I went and knocked on his door and we talked it out...I went alone without the dog..

I will not get overwhelmed by a human factor, if I do not lose my cool...this is the first incident involving an owner under 40...it is almost always older family types...this was the holiday weekend and they were having a party outside...

As was said I do not blame the dogs, I blame the owners, so thus far I have been concerned about the dogs safety...I have never had an incident here with a dog that weighed more than 15-17 lbs, most are 10 or under... I string my dog up, because I am trying to avoid a major incident, cops being called, animal control being called, someone trying to fight me, or worse yet my dog (that is the biggest concern, someone thinking they are gonna strike the dog, cause THEN I will most likely lose the dog, cause it would not be pretty) and would generally like to keep relations good with everyone here, so my car/house do not get damaged, and my dog doesnt get poisoned, or become hated by everyone...and would like to keep my dog off the A/C radar...

I do not know where you live, but even here, in this less than desirable but still not bad place, if I was to just turn the dog loose on all these little housedogs, I think that would ensure that bad things happened to me, our "family", our property, and my dog...If it WAS a bad area, the likelyhood of that happening would increase and could be much more serious...

I think the fastest way to invite much more serious problems would be to just cut the dog loose, showing that my intentions are to walk around and encourage my dog to eat little dogs that are no threat to her physically. ESPECIALLY if this was a BAD neighborhood.

If it happened with a dog that I felt could really hurt her I would allow her to defend herself...

I know what you mean though, because my GF says, fukk it, not your fault..but that is not the best way to look at it for a peaceful existence here, with few problems.

I can't imagine what would happen if I just walked around and sent the dog on all the loose dogs that approached us...

I can't see just turning her loose on some poor little ankle-biter, cause it's owner is ignorant, to me that would not be a very nice thing to do...

* Get HIM!!!! Get that minpin...or yorkie.......lol*


----------



## maggie fraser

LMAO :lol:

You're right enough Joby, what can you do if you're planning a future. Harmony is what it's about, not who's wrong and who is right.


----------



## Joby Becker

maggie fraser said:


> LMAO :lol:
> 
> You're right enough Joby, what can you do if you're planning a future. Harmony is what it's about, not who's wrong and who is right.


yes indeed...hope your day is going well my dear...


----------



## Ryan Venables

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You can have your pockets full of wasp spray though, more effective with better range and legal.
> 
> Problem with that is like everything else, if you can't use it effectively someone's gonna take it from you and make you wish you never had it to begin with.


Can still be charged...as "anything used, intended to be used..." etc... in the end, if you carry something with its specific intent for it to be a weapon, then you can be charged...

i.e. the baseball bat beside the driver's door in your car.


----------



## Amanda Caldron

Sorry you have to keep going through that! that definately does suck! it happens frequently here also which is more suburban, just two days ago a guy was riding his bike along the trail next to my house and i had my lil mal pup tied out (which has to stem from inside the garage cause we are not allowed to tie anything to the landscaping etc.) and this large male am bulldog came bulldozing right up to her... she of course wanted to play and wasn't all too phased by it but i thank god that wasn't achilles cause that would have been a disaster. i do wonder though what would be the legal consequences had something gone south, the dog was in my garage, he had a leash on but the owner must have dropped it or allowed him to ride along side him with it dragging (which i see all the time) and my dog was leashed... hope things get better over there joby those little dogs bother the piss out of me! i think you have continued to handle it well screw a new enemy or not people need to have better control of their dogs and avoid a possible mishap


----------



## Joby Becker

Amanda Caldron said:


> Sorry you have to keep going through that! that definately does suck! it happens frequently here also which is more suburban, just two days ago a guy was riding his bike along the trail next to my house and i had my lil mal pup tied out (which has to stem from inside the garage cause we are not allowed to tie anything to the landscaping etc.) and this large male am bulldog came bulldozing right up to her... she of course wanted to play and wasn't all too phased by it but i thank god that wasn't achilles cause that would have been a disaster. i do wonder though what would be the legal consequences had something gone south, the dog was in my garage, he had a leash on but the owner must have dropped it or allowed him to ride along side him with it dragging (which i see all the time) and my dog was leashed... hope things get better over there joby those little dogs bother the piss out of me! i think you have continued to handle it well screw a new enemy or not people need to have better control of their dogs and avoid a possible mishap


shyt happens..all I know is legally I will not be in the wrong..

and just to let you know, our dog is fine... she has about 20 tiny white spots on her lower back legs from her numerous battles...LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones

So Joby, why the hell are you still living in a place you think sucks? Jump in your car and drive to somewhere nicer. Im pretty sure the States has some places that arnt filled with trailers and where MS-13 dont rule the streets?


----------



## Lisa Brazeau

Citronella Spray works great on ankle biters - The pressure and noise seem to bother them most, not the formula. But it's nontoxic, and won't get you jailed or sued. Won't do the job on a dog that is truly ballz wallz pizzed, though. I carry it with me for all the 'nice goldens, labs, and rat dogs' on my route.


----------



## Shawndra Drury

Ooooh citronella is a good idea!

I carry a breakstick because some a$$hat's out of control Am Bully (of the RE/Gotti/etc. variety) put Lily in the E-Vet January of 2010.

It blows me away how irresponsible people are with their little rat dogs...

I'm so sick and freaking tired of aggressive off leash labs/goldens... I should not have to kick their stupid dogs off my well behaved, heeling, and leashed dogs while they stand 30ft away like a frozen statue of a moron. Just a little angry about that.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Joby they do make stun guns for "attackers" and a good set of boots work for most things.


----------



## Joby Becker

came out of the house and found a poodle mix waiting for me at the bottom of the stairs...a little pink collar, no tags...

nice little dog, cute rolled over, stood up for a treat..called animal control to see the response time...

2 hours...

police told me to contact AC about advice so I asked the lady for advice, she said call the police...LOL...

she also stated that if the dog bites anything (which I did not tell her she did), that it is a strike against her, even if it is a cat in my own yard...LOL.

1 strike/ observation....3 strikes and your out....even in your own yard...with a loose dog or cat...even if the dog is defending itself...

I told the lady that I would let the dog defend itself if its attacker was large enough, and she said that would not be good for US,,LOL...I told her it would be better than my dog getting killed.

I told her I would start doing some ecollar work with the dog, and she looked mortified...and started trying to peek into the door to see if the dog was OK...LOL...she asked me if I hit the dog if she tries to go after other dogs...LOL trying to get me to inciminate myself...

I probably should have not mentioned I had a dog at all... LOL

she recommended air horn...

The new solution is to bang on her with the ecollar for even looking interested in little dogs...she used to avoid dogs period, but since she almost got that one in my yard, she is pretty interested in them again...especially after getting a hold of one..I have let it slide some in the past year..back to banging.

sucks for her, but that is the path I am returning to..after finding out the crazy way AC handles this type of situation...

In my old house, it was not even considered anything if the dog was on leash and the other dog was loose, or if it happened on my property, this county has crazy AC policies...

yesterday ther was a little mix breed that ran out into the street, I put dog in down, and scared the shyt out of the little bastard, he ran away, Luna stayed in the down...a few bangs with the ecollar and a leave it, and now I can focus on scaring the dogs off, instead of fearing for their safety...

easy fix.. I was just in the wrong mindset...


----------



## Jim Nash

You need to move if everyone is so stupid in that area . So far everyone you have mentioned from your neighbors , the cops and AC is dumber then a box of rocks . Move or just accept all that stupid shit .


----------



## Joby Becker

Jim Nash said:


> You need to move if everyone is so stupid in that area . So far everyone you have mentioned from your neighbors , the cops and AC is dumber then a box of rocks . Move or just accept all that stupid shit .


the chicago subs are pretty crazy when it comes to dog policy, that is for sure..


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Joby Becker said:


> came out of the house and found a poodle mix waiting for me at the bottom of the stairs...a little pink collar, no tags...
> 
> nice little dog, cute rolled over, stood up for a treat..called animal control to see the response time...
> 
> 2 hours...
> 
> police told me to contact AC about advice so I asked the lady for advice, she said call the police...LOL...
> 
> she also stated that if the dog bites anything (which I did not tell her she did), that it is a strike against her, even if it is a cat in my own yard...LOL.
> 
> 1 strike/ observation....3 strikes and your out....even in your own yard...with a loose dog or cat...even if the dog is defending itself...
> 
> I told the lady that I would let the dog defend itself if its attacker was large enough, and she said that would not be good for US,,LOL...I told her it would be better than my dog getting killed.
> 
> I told her I would start doing some ecollar work with the dog, and she looked mortified...and started trying to peek into the door to see if the dog was OK...LOL...she asked me if I hit the dog if she tries to go after other dogs...LOL trying to get me to inciminate myself...
> 
> I probably should have not mentioned I had a dog at all... LOL
> 
> she recommended air horn...
> 
> The new solution is to bang on her with the ecollar for even looking interested in little dogs...she used to avoid dogs period, but since she almost got that one in my yard, she is pretty interested in them again...especially after getting a hold of one..I have let it slide some in the past year..back to banging.
> 
> sucks for her, but that is the path I am returning to..after finding out the crazy way AC handles this type of situation...
> 
> In my old house, it was not even considered anything if the dog was on leash and the other dog was loose, or if it happened on my property, this county has crazy AC policies...
> 
> yesterday ther was a little mix breed that ran out into the street, I put dog in down, and scared the shyt out of the little bastard, he ran away, Luna stayed in the down...a few bangs with the ecollar and a leave it, and now I can focus on scaring the dogs off, instead of fearing for their safety...
> 
> easy fix.. I was just in the wrong mindset...


I ****in" told you to do that shit in the first place! I never had to "bang" my dog, just a slight "tick" reminder. Now I need no reminder and my dog will heel on the opposite side of me if need be to avoid another dog, that is with no prompt from me now. I took no chances when it came to doing all I could to prevernt my dog from becoming dog aggro, and he 100% could care less about other dogs thankfully today.


----------



## Joby Becker

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I ****in" told you to do that shit in the first place! I never had to "bang" my dog, just a slight "tick" reminder. Now I need no reminder and my dog will heel on the opposite side of me if need be to avoid another dog, that is with no prompt from me now. I took no chances when it came to doing all I could to prevernt my dog from becoming dog aggro, and he 100% could care less about other dogs thankfully today.


I know silly...I remember...

I am very glad you never had to give your dog more than a "nick/reminder". This dog is not your dog though. 

This dog was playing tug with a littermate when we went to pick her up and spit the toy out and grabbed the pup by the head, and had to be pried off...

Dog was not socialized with other dogs and was dog aggro as young dog...got her out and about at 8-9 months, and it was not pretty. She was fine after a few tune ups..for a loong time, until she started getting chewed on....

I remember when I first moved in here, and the first time this happened with a little dog, my dog ran from it...

The guy says " that dog is scared of my little dog?" I said "no, she is scared of what will happen if she decided to try to eat it"...

It took a couple HIGH stims, I tried the nicks first of course..and now she gets it again, for now..... Like I said, I was not in the right mindset.... I am now....

she is fine with larger male dogs that are not aggressive, she likes the little ones TOO much, and does not like other bitches much at all..


----------

